# Avocado Wood



## smokinawesome (Jun 29, 2013)

Any of you guys ever use avocado for smoking?  I have a bunch of it and thought I read somewhere that you could use it...any ideas?

thanks!


----------



## themule69 (Jun 29, 2013)

I have no clue.

Someone will be along soon that will have more info.

I look forward to knowing more.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 3, 2013)

I read a recipe once where they used avocado to smoke bacon with. I believe from what I can remember they said it had a nice mild fruity flavor.


----------



## smokinut (Jul 3, 2013)

Here's a quote from an article in the LA Times concerning avocado wood smoking " There were some of the mysterious flavors I'd smelled outside, a slight herbal aroma and even a bit of creaminess, like a fine, mild cigar, and none of the charred tastes of a stronger wood like hickory." I'd post the link but can't. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------

